# What are you hoping from Nintendo at E3 this year?



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

What are you personally hoping from the Nintendo E3 direct this year? I'm personally excited to see what comes and I'm hoping to see more Splatoon 3 information.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 25, 2021)

Honestly...I'm always hoping for new IPs from Nintendo. Getting Mario and Zelda stuff is all well and fine. But, Nintendo is always most interesting when they're like "here's a new thing". I don't mean gimmicks like Labo or Miitopia or whatever...I mean, actual new games. Character based, story driven, whatever. I know better than to get my hopes up. But...that's what I want most. As for what to actually expect? I'm guessing more on BotW 2 and Metroid Prime 4.


----------



## Corrie (May 25, 2021)

I'm hoping Nintendo drops a good, big update for Animal Crossing New Horizons. It needs it pretty badly imo.


----------



## daringred_ (May 25, 2021)

big AC:NH update
MK9 news
tomodachi life port/sequel with same-sex relationships included
new mario game where i can play as princess peach *or *a new princess peach focused game : ))
accidentally ordered them from most to least likely lmao. also, hopefully, some pokemon: legends of arceus news, and a look at more refined gameplay, but i can't remember how un/likely it is for nintendo to showcase pokemon content at E3 since i think they usually have separate directs for that IP.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 25, 2021)

Mario Kart 9 is definitely overdue. It's easy to forget that MK8 was originally a Wii U game. I don't know if they would surprise drop something like that...especially with Golf already on the way. But...yeah, long overdue.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (May 25, 2021)

I'm simultaneously excited for and worried about the inevitable Smash DLC reveal.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 25, 2021)

I wish I could get excited about Smash reveals. But...I haven't been legitimately interested in any of them except Sephiroth and maybe Banjo/Kazooie. I guess Hero from Dragon Quest was cool too. I don't know...I still haven't bought any of the packs. I just have Piranha Plant. Lol.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I'll be personally shocked if they didn't reveal MK9.


----------



## Nefarious (May 25, 2021)

My hopes and predictions for E3 this year:

Big NH update
Metroid Prime 4 news
BotW 2 news/trailer
Pokemon Legends news/trailer and/or Pokemon D/P remake news/trailer
Smash new DLC character reveal

Pikmin 4 reveal
Tomodachi Life sequel
Getting suckerpunched by a F-Zero revival hahaha


----------



## Dunquixote (May 25, 2021)

I’d like:

Big NH update
Fire Emblem
Pokemon Legends
Old Mario Party Bundle made compatible for switch lite (can’t get over my sister selling all of my games so would like to get them again :/)


----------



## vanivon (May 26, 2021)

I’d definitely like to see info about a big NH update! it’s more than overdue. and i want splatoon 3 and pokemon bdsp (or legends arceus. or both) to pop up somewhere. also want No fire emblem because as much as I’m sure we’ll be getting fe17 info I don’t want it. not yet. I haven’t had time to mentally and emotionally prepare myself for fe fans coming back into full swing


----------



## a potato (May 26, 2021)

I want to see more about the BOTW sequel for sure. That’s probably my most realistic wish. I want to see more about Splatoon 3 too, but I think it’s too early. I’m also excited for the big surprises. Those are typically the best announcements! Oh, and I’m sure there will be the final Smash reveal, too. I hope it’s someone big!


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 26, 2021)

Hoping for some SMT V info. That last trailer_ did_ say it was coming out this year, and with Nocturne HD out, it's high time Atlus starts promoting it.


----------



## Bluelady (May 26, 2021)

I mostly just want a release date for Rune Factory 5. Getting more Animal Crossing or Fire Emblem news would be awesome as well.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2021)

i’m really hoping for some animal crossing info - even if it’s not to announce a huge update, i genuinely just want to know what nintendo’s plans are and what we should expect going forward. also, like @daringred_ said, i’d _love_ a tomodachi life sequel announcement! tomodachi life was one of my absolute favourite 3DS games and i’d love a sequel to it — especially one that includes same-sex marriages.


----------



## Corrie (May 26, 2021)

Oh I forgot to add that I'd looooove news about the new Diamond and Pearl games! I'd love to see some gameplay of routes and cities! Maybe even contest gameplay! I looooooved the contests in the game!


----------



## Holla (May 26, 2021)

I mostly want more Splatoon 3 details as we haven’t gotten anything since the original reveal/tease.

There are also lots of Fire Emblem rumours floating around. Especially ones for a remake of Genealogy which is my favourite game in the series that is Japanese only so it’s definitely due for a remake/English release.

Finally I hope we get a concrete release date for Rune Factory 5 in the west. It recently came out in Japan but all we have is a vague 2021 release date for North America so far.


----------



## RollingAntony (May 27, 2021)

I'm not really expecting a lot, but based on everything going, I think Nintendo will have:

**The Legend of Zelda 35th anniversary* celebration news, which includes a ton of time showing *Breath of the Wild 2* (dated for March 2022) and maybe another game, possibly another remake coming after Skyward Sword (Fall 2021).
**Metroid*, either a remake ala Samus Returns or another game on that line. People will feel disappointed that Metroid Prime is not here.
**Mario Kart 8 DX + Mario Kart Tour collab*/cross-promotion thing. It will probably disappoint those hoping for next Mario Kart.
**Splatoon 3* news: a basic look at the plot, explanation of things seen on the reveal trailer and some new stuff. They may throw a more concrete release date (July 2022?). Fans will question why another splatoon is being made and why [insert old Nintendo franchise] deserves better than the squids that sell 10 million.
**Fire Emblem* game, a remake of an old game. At this point, fans will complain because of "all the remakes"
**Tomodachi Life Switch*, the second part of the Holiday combo alongside Pokémon BDSP.
**Smash Ultimate* character reveal, as per usual- the last one is for Fall. As always, fans will get disappointed it's not [insert character].
*The best case scenario for an *ACNH* update will be a Zelda items drop like the Mario ones, to celebrate the 35th anniversary of the franchise. This will enrage the usual people and those that keep expecting a "big" update.
*Some kind of third party reel with ports of games from other consoles/PC.
*Some kind of indie reel with cool games that sadly, no one buys.

*Maybe a tiny/medium-sized surprise game, either a new IP or an update to something like Ring Fit.
*Maybe Pokémon news, but with the dates revealed today, I think a Pokémon Presents later is more probable.
*I don't think the new Switch revision will get revealed here, I think they will dedicate a full-direct on July with some kind of third-party game exclusive to the new tech. However there's a big rumour that the reveal is inminent and the release date is this Fall so...

All in all, I expect to be entertained by the content, specially because of the Splatoon 3 news. Nintendo fans will hate it, though.


----------



## porkpie28 (May 27, 2021)

More Pokémon news more animal crossing news and maybe mk9


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 27, 2021)

*-splatoon 3 info*
-acnh update because i haven't played in months, it's pretty boring ngl
-mario kart 9? maybe? mario kart 8d is fun and all but it's just a port from the wii u game i already have from when it was "cool"
-if wind waker hd gets ported with some new features that'd be pretty neat, the game deserves more attention in my opinion.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 27, 2021)

I have a big wish list that is very unlikely for most of it to happen but I'll write it anyway

- Big Animal Crossing update
- Mario Kart 9
- F-Zero
- Splatoon 3 stuff
- More info on both the Pokemon remakes and Pokemon Legends
- More Mario Sports games (like soccer, basketball, etc.)
- Pikmin 4


----------



## daringred_ (May 27, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> big AC:NH update
> MK9 news
> tomodachi life port/sequel with same-sex relationships included
> new mario game where i can play as princess peach *or *a new princess peach focused game : ))
> accidentally ordered them from most to least likely lmao. also, hopefully, some pokemon: legends of arceus news, and a look at more refined gameplay, but i can't remember how un/likely it is for nintendo to showcase pokemon content at E3 since i think they usually have separate directs for that IP.



assuming it doesn't already exist: wii sports resort. a pipe dream, probably, but i adored playing that game even alone and would love to see a sequel or port. since it would be on switch, they could even just call it "mii sports resort" instead. of course they would have to make it compatible with the lite controls and not just actual switches. they're not going to con me into buying a pair of joycons just for one game even if it's wii sports resort ajskdkfkgkg


----------



## Matt0106 (May 29, 2021)

I'm really hoping for news on Mario Kart 9, maybe BotW 2 (But I know they're hard at work so I don't care if we don't see it just yet), stuff for Pokemon remakes and Legends and then Splatoon 3!

Trying to keep my expectations low, but I am hopeful that they will strike at least one of these.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 29, 2021)

I don't have big expectations because I don't like to get caught up in hype, but I would like to see:


A release date announcement for Shin Megami Tensei V. It was stated to be coming out this year, but it will already be June by the time E3 rolls around, so unless it's delayed we probably ought to know when to expect this game to release.


A teaser for whatever next Fire Emblem game will come out. If it's a remake, my personal hope would be for Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, both because it's my favorite game of all time and so more people can play it without having to pay $100+ for a copy. I wouldn't mind if they just rereleased it though, preferably in a bundle with its sequel Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, kind of like how they had that 3 Mario game bundle.


Otherwise, Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War would be great since it's never had an official English release and is a very unique entry in the series. That said, Fire Emblem: Three Houses featured some plot aspects that bear similarity, perhaps a bit too much similarity, to aspects of Genealogy of the Holy War so I feel like a remake of Genealogy of the Holy War would benefit from some breathing room. Perhaps, then, maybe Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade since Roy is popular thanks to the Super Smash Bros. series despite Binding Blade, his game, never being released outside of Japan.


I assume whatever next Fire Emblem is released will be a remake since that's the rumor that's been going around for a while. I'd love an entirely new entry though. Whatever the case, it would be nice to see something announced.


An Animal Crossing: New Horizons content update. I feel like it's probably reasonable to expect something, but at the same time I wouldn't be surprised if there's nothing. I'd obviously love a "big" update like the Welcome Amiibo update to New Leaf that others throughout the thread have mentioned, but I'm not going to get carried away. If it happens, it happens, and if it doesn't, it doesn't.


The reveal of the next DLC character in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. This is probably the most likely thing.

Not a whole lot else, personally. I'm just along for the ride like always when it comes to these things.


----------



## GuerreraD (May 29, 2021)

The same thing I've hoping since a decade ago... Golden Sun 4. But I know I'm always going to be disappointed 
An actual Fantasy Life 2 would be extremely nice too, though.


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Big acnh update, mario kart 9, and more info about splatoon 3, and, maybe a new smash character


----------



## Lavamaize (May 29, 2021)

I'm personally hoping for more information on BOTW 2 such as a release date!


----------



## coldpotato (May 29, 2021)

Number one want is a big update for ACNH that includes new gameplay. I am serious when I say I will cry of happiness if they announce something like this. I have wanted so badly for almost half a year now to be brought back into the ACNH world with more things to do.

Another thing I'm hoping for is a new mario kart game or an update for the current one. It's such a fun game to play with friends/family but I really want some new tracks.

More info on BOTW 2 would also be amazing.


----------



## DaisyFan (May 29, 2021)

Let's see...I'm hoping for:

-Big AC:NH update
-Mario Kart 9
-Splatoon 3 info
-Style Savvy Switch?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 29, 2021)

I am reminding skeptical and cautious since I know every E3 people have their expectations up so high, but either way for me its:

1. Super Mario Odyssey 2 (Or a new Mario 3D Platformer) 
2. N64 Games Online
3. Updates for Animal Crossing New Horizon (Especially new features/content/quality of life changes) 
4. A New Donkey Kong Country game 
5. More info on Pokemon Legend Arceus (I want to see more of the gameplay not too bothered by the graphics) 

Thats basically it but again that is wishful thinking for what I want to see which might or might not happen, but if one of them does show up then I'll be happy.


----------



## Vonny (May 30, 2021)

Hope the Switch Pro rumours are real and as a bonus I hope it supports Bluetooth audio

I want ACNH to get a massive update with new content qol enhancements and better loading times/performance

hope Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl are more than just HD ports although I expect the bare minimum this is just a pipe dream


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 31, 2021)

hoping for news/updates on any of these tbh :')

-ACNH update
-RF 5 release date
-Pokémon legends: arceus 
-Pokémon BD & SP 
-a new Style Savvy game 
-SoS: PoOT 1.0.5 release date


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 1, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Honestly...I'm always hoping for new IPs from Nintendo. Getting Mario and Zelda stuff is all well and fine. But, Nintendo is always most interesting when they're like "here's a new thing". I don't mean gimmicks like Labo or Miitopia or whatever...I mean, actual new games. Character based, story driven, whatever. I know better than to get my hopes up. But...that's what I want most. As for what to actually expect? I'm guessing more on BotW 2 and Metroid Prime 4.



I agree with this...it's exactly how things went down with Splatoon. When I first saw it, I thought it looked stupid. Then the concept started growing on me...then I bought it, and now I'm hooked on the series. 

Arms IMO was garbage though...in no way does it come close to replacing Punch-Out.

On a positive note from me, we're already getting what I really want so as long as there's new info I'll be happy. Fall Guys and especially TMNT Shredder's Revenge are huge for me.

....a sizeable NH update would be nice...I'm afraid if they don't mention anything TBT may burst into flames from all the rage lol


----------



## Beanz (Jun 2, 2021)

an animal crossing update and i reallllyyy want another tomodachi life/port


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 2, 2021)

It's pretty simple what I am hoping for really.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm hoping we get a _new_ 2D Metroid. Not another remake. The last time we got a completely new game was in 2002 with Fusion so I'd like to see something that actually moves the series forward. Although, I'd be happy with a remake as well. It's been awfully quiet from Mercury Steam ever since they did Samus Returns four years ago. I think there's a reasonably good chance we'll see another Metroid from them at E3.
We might get a first look at Metroid Prime 4 as well.

People seem to expect a lot from Zelda's 35th anniversary but I just don't see that happening. Nintendo usually aren't that big on anniversaries outside of Mario. I'd love to be wrong though as I'd like to see as much Zelda stuff as possible. I do think we'll see the new game and I'm really excited for that.

One of my absolute favorites on the Switch is Super Mario Odyssey. As much as I would like to see a sequel I feel like it might still be too soon. Very low expectations for this one.

I would love to see a new Tomodachi Life. And why not? They brought back Miitopia.

I'm not sure on Animal Crossing. Some say that there'll be a huge update (maybe paid DLC), but I kinda get the feeling that Nintendo might be starting to move away from the game.

There'll most likely be too much Smash stuff (to my dismay).

No Mario Kart 9. 8 Deluxe is still selling like crazy.

Oh, and F-Zero is not gonna happen. I'd love to see a new entry or even just GX re-released, but that's not gonna happen. I love F-Zero, but it's dead and it's not coming back.

I kinda realised just now that my expectations for this E3 are pretty low. Oh, well. I at least think we'll see BotW2 and something Metroid so that's pretty big for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2021)

Two biggest things I (and a lot of others) want:

- Big ACNH update.
- Release date announced for Genshin Impact on the Switch.

Anything else is just extra to be honest.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 2, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Oh I forgot to add that I'd looooove news about the new Diamond and Pearl games! I'd love to see some gameplay of routes and cities! Maybe even contest gameplay! I looooooved the contests in the game!


glad to see someone isn't hating on the game! I felt like l was the only one who liked the idea of the gameplay staying mostly the same(mostly l think, if you know what l mean). I'm sure there will be some news about Pokèmon Diamond! I won't be getting it though, already have the original game but it will be interesting hearing some news about it like a new trailer.


What l would like to see

-Tomodachi Life on switch with more options to change your mii
-Prime 4
-Might not happen until 3 years later. But l want to hear some news of a new Nintendo game series
-MK9 because l don't like the idea of DLC for mk8
-A joycon upgrade that isn't cheap and ridiculously pricey
-And maybe more splatoon 3 news but idk
-Mario and Sonic Winter Olympics game
-maybe something new about amiibo villager cards like ones of the newest villagers for AC
-Mii sport games like wii sports, like come on we need some family fun games like old times with wii!
-Would like to have a Switch party game like wii party

and that's it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2021



GuerreraD said:


> The same thing I've hoping since a decade ago... Golden Sun 4. But I know I'm always going to be disappointed
> An actual Fantasy Life 2 would be extremely nice too, though.


l forgot about that Fantasy Life game. Always wanted the 1st one because it looked fun.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> glad to see someone isn't hating on the game! I felt like l was the only one who liked the idea of the gameplay staying mostly the same(mostly l think, if you know what l mean). I'm sure there will be some news about Pokèmon Diamond! I won't be getting it though, already have the original game but it will be interesting hearing some news about it like a new trailer.
> 
> 
> What l would like to see
> ...


Wait, people are hating on it? Why? lolol. I'm okay with it staying the same. I have the original too but it's so old now that I don't mind just an upgrade.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 2, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Wait, people are hating on it? Why? lolol. I'm okay with it staying the same. I have the original too but it's so old now that I don't mind just an upgrade.


yeah there's a lot of people not liking the design and mostly coming from Pokèmon SW/SH fans. Not surprising that they didn't like the more classic Pokèmon look. I agree about having a nice upgrade but l won't be getting it because it's going to be a 60$ game, so for me it will sorta be a waste. I might get the other Pokèmon game they announced but really l don't have much care for that one. I might just rent the game instead, better way to save!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 2, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Wait, people are hating on it? Why? lolol. I'm okay with it staying the same. I have the original too but it's so old now that I don't mind just an upgrade.



I haven’t been paying too much attention but I think part of it might have to do with the 3D style. I have the games so atm I personally don’t see the need to get them (and I have no money) and ngl, I don’t like how the character looks in 3D. I like it in 2D. I don’t hate the changes; I actually may want to look into the game when the price drops and depending on comments here since I do miss playing it and the older games.  I haven’t played the newer ones including sword and shield.

Edit: oops sorry . I didn’t realize your question was answered while I was typing this.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 2, 2021)

I know there's *noooo way* this would ever happen, but Fantasy Life on Switch. Like a remade deluxe edition with all the DLC and junk. I'd do backflips if it got announced.


----------



## Neb (Jun 2, 2021)

Most of these things won’t happen, but here’s a checklist.

- A proper announcement for the rumored “Switch Pro.”
- Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons remakes.
- Pokémon Diamond and Pearl remake information.
- _Anything_ about Shin Megami Tensei V.
- Western release date for Rune Factory 5.
- Ace Attorney 7?


----------



## PacV (Jun 2, 2021)

Revival of forgotten franchises like:

-F-Zero.

-Wario Land.

-Golden Sun.

-Punch Out!!

In other hand: Star Fox, Metroid Prime 4 news, BOTW 2 news, Mario Kart 9, Donkey Kong and Smash Reveal.

Note: This is not what i'm expecting but just something i... Can hope for (ugh).


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 2, 2021)

PacV said:


> Revival of forgotten franchises like:
> 
> -F-Zero.
> 
> ...



Honestly, having hopes is fine. Just never have expectations.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 2, 2021)

PacV said:


> Revival of forgotten franchises like:
> 
> -F-Zero.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised there hasn't been a F-Zero game in such a long time. I hope there will be one for switch.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 3, 2021)

There are 3 games coming eventually that would peak my interest at E3:

Dragon Quest 12
Breath of the Wild 2
Mario Kart 9

Then there's more games that could use a revival on the Switch:

Super Monkey Ball
Wii (Switch) Sports


----------



## smug villager (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd love to hear about Rune Factory 5's localization, or Yokai Watch 4 since it's been 2 years since it came out in Japan. Fantasy Life Switch would be cool too! And a Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers port. These are all wishful thinking though.

New Zelda info would be pog, and an Animal Crossing update, more realistically.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jun 4, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Manah (Jun 7, 2021)

I really just want the Age of Calamity DLC already. Shadowdrop would be nice.

Other than that, I'm just hoping for things that interest me, whatever they are.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 7, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I know there's *noooo way* this would ever happen, but Fantasy Life on Switch. Like a remade deluxe edition with all the DLC and junk. I'd do backflips if it got announced.



Me liking this for the Fantasy Life's lost hope.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2021



PacV said:


> Revival of forgotten franchises like:
> 
> -F-Zero.
> 
> ...



And also liking this for the Golden Sun's idential reason


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 7, 2021)

Seeing some love in this thread for a new Style Savvy or Tomodachi Life on Switch makes me happy - would also board that train. Some other games I'd be excited for if/when they appear: 

- BOTW 2 
- Release date for Rune Factory 5's NA release (if it's this year) would make my year
- Official confirmation on a release date for SMT V / more details


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 8, 2021)

Of the things that I think are actually possible, I'm hoping for

- BOTW 2 News/Release Date (come on its been forever how could they not)
- Mario Kart 9 (Might not happen but its also been forever since the new game, MK8D is basically a port so Switch hasn't had a new Mario Kart Game yet
-Rune Factory 5 NA release date this year (Please.... I've heavily considered playing this game in Japanese because I've been looking forward to it forever... I don't wanna wait anymore...)
- New Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Game (It's been a year since a port of the originals, I think this is actually possible and really hope it happens)


Of things that probably won't happen
- New Xenoblade Game (haha ya right)
- Golden Sun Game (Rip)
- A new Paper Mario game or remaster of Paper Mario 64 or TTYD (Maybe?)
- Teaser about gen 9 of Pokemon(doubt it but maybe?)
- Anything about the Etrian Odyssey Series (I love this series with all my heart but... idk how they are going to port the mapping features over to the switch.  This series might just be dead.)


----------



## kikotoot (Jun 8, 2021)

Neb said:


> - Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons remakes.



Oracle remakes would be so pretty in the Link's Awakening remake style


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hoping we get good news next tuesday


----------



## Hat' (Jun 11, 2021)

Pretty much like everyone else!
I'm hoping for a big ACNH update, I'd love to get back to the game but I get bored of it so easily.
Being ahuge Mario Kart fan I'm also strongly hoping for some MK9 infos!!!
And also some BOTW2 news but I'm quite not sure about this.


----------



## Venn (Jun 11, 2021)

I'd like to see MK9 as well. Maybe more information for Splatoon 3? BOTW2 information, and maybe a Kid Icarus revival or new title? Never played any of the games, but have been interested in it if there were to be a new game or something.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 12, 2021)

Personally hoping to hear a little more information about the launch of Garden Story since there wasn't any in today's Wholesome Direct.
 E3 has announced a special partnership that allows indie game devs their time to shine. 2021. https://www.makeuseof.com/why-e3-2021-good-for-indie-game-developers/


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 12, 2021)

I want the Mother/Earthbound games to be added to Nintendo Online, so I can finally play them.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Personally hoping to hear a little more information about the launch of Garden Story since there wasn't any in today's Wholesome Direct.
> E3 has announced a special partnership that allows indie game devs their time to shine. 2021. https://www.makeuseof.com/why-e3-2021-good-for-indie-game-developers/


Yay! Indie spotlights! I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 12, 2021)

all I want is a big ACNH update.. i don't really play any other Nintendo games tbh
*edit*: I lied, actually I love Pokémon, if they brought all the old Pokémon games to the switch I'd be stoked
Although I'd probably try a new Metroid game


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 13, 2021)

Something actually new that isn't just a port. Seems like Nintendo has just been shelling out their 3DS and WiiU games as ports as of late and since I own most of them, I want something new. I know they're doing this because the WiiU sells and its overall popularity was hurt because they didn't really promote it all that well.

I would like to hear news about Metroid and know it isn't just a dead franchise like F-Zero. They promised Metroid Prime 4 many years ago and we never heard anything. Some news on Botw2 would be nice, but Botw wasn't really my main go to Zelda game. I loved the points of interests, dungeons, and caves as well as some of the sidequests in the other games, but Botw focused so much on a huge overworld and there wasn't a lot to do out there. It all looked samey after a while.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2021)

Zelda stuff mainly and maybe some Metroid ports if they’ve got nothing for Prime 4 currently. Anything else might be a nice surprise. Also no long drawn out JRPG segment. Like JRPGs, but god these sections suck in any Nintendo presentation.


----------



## N e s s (Jun 13, 2021)

Give me Mother 3 and I’ll be happy but I know that won’t happen


----------



## Nintenshel (Jun 13, 2021)

I really hope we see Metroid Prime 4! I've been excited for that pretty much since the Switch came out lol


----------



## N e s s (Jun 14, 2021)

I can’t to wait to see the new 20 items in ACNH tomorrow!!


----------



## Beanz (Jun 14, 2021)

this is probably unlikely but i just want another tomadachi life ;-;


----------



## azurill (Jun 14, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> this is probably unlikely but i just want another tomadachi life ;-;


I would love a tomadachi life for the switch.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 14, 2021)

MK9 would be cool


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 14, 2021)

*Nintendo E3 Wishlist:*

F-Zero
Mario Kart
Mario Party
Animal Crossing: New Horizons update or DLC
Kirby game with multiplayer
BOTW 2 info


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 14, 2021)

All I really wish for is something totally brand new that I like. Not a remake, not a sequel, not a port, not a spinoff. I want to be surprised by something new and interesting. I can't remember the last time that happened. It must have been back with the first Spatoon in 2015. Maybe the original release of Miitopia in 2016, though that feels like a spinoff of their other Mii-based games, really. Either way, it feels like perhaps it's time for Nintendo to break out something completely new and cool.

And, yes, I'm sure they've released some totally new stuff in the last five years, just none of it interested me specifically. This is _my_ wish. ^o^;>


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 15, 2021)

Looking back on my list. I need to add more.

Bayonetta 3

Another Monster Hunter R update (gore and fatalis must return)

Nintendo land!

Arms 2

Maybe Nintendo dogs

F-Zero(where are you)
and really any other none Nintendo game for the switch


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 15, 2021)

I would also love to see the Pokémon games on 3ds bought over to the switch


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 15, 2021)

It's literally in roughly 3 hours and I'm so so excited but I'm really trying to keep my expectations low lol


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 15, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> It's literally in roughly 3 hours and I'm so so excited but I'm really trying to keep my expectations low lol


Me too I don’t want to get my hopes up


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2021)

I've my fingers crossed for a _Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water_ port (or remaster/remake of one of the older games) to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the franchise this year. A brand new game has unfortunately been ruled out already, unless the director was bluffing.
Probably not, but I can dream.

Besides that I'd like to see _Mario Kart 9_ and a new _Nintendogs _game. @dizzy bone jokingly mentioned the latter earlier today and now I genuinely want to see it happen. But not as a full price title.


----------



## neoratz (Jun 15, 2021)

Spoiler: offering to the nintendo executive team for splatoon 3 info today


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2021)

no hopes or expectations. just sheer curiosity


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh I hope something with splatpoon 3 is shown alsp botw2 and a hugh animal crossing update please. I also want a release date for Rune factory


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

Metroid 5 is welcome, but still dying for Metroid Prime 4. The longer it takes, the better the game will be I think. It would be cool if they'd rerelease the trilogy for Switch in the meantime though.


----------



## mocha. (Jun 15, 2021)

So disappointed by that direct lmao I really wanted an AC update, maybe mk9 announcement and splatoon 3 info
edit; also pokemon update and BOTW 2 info

although warioware looks pretty good!


----------



## Licorice (Jun 15, 2021)

I’m glad I only skimmed this e3 because wow what a waste of time it would have been if I actually watched the whole thing. Splatoon 3 is the only thing I’m interested in. Usually the games I care about are never mentioned. Disgaea for example. I’m hoping we get an ACNH update soon. I’m so burnt out with it at this point.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 15, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> hoping for news/updates on any of these tbh :')
> 
> -ACNH update
> -RF 5 release date
> ...


Welp  
_disappointed but not surprised_


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 15, 2021)

lmao that was... super underwhelming? i'd already heard of most of that stuff, and the only decent thing imo was wario ware. i really sat there for the entire 40 minutes in a clown costume huh


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm so hyped for Metroid Dread and the new Zelda, I've got goosebumps all over.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I’m glad I only skimmed this e3 because wow what a waste of time it would have been if I actually watched the whole thing. Splatoon 3 is the only thing I’m interested in. Usually the games I care about are never mentioned. Disgaea for example. I’m hoping we get an ACNH update soon. I’m so burnt out with it at this point.


Agreed. I used to watch the whole thing live until they became disappointments after disappointments. Now I just wait until it's over and read summaries online.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've my fingers crossed for a _Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water_ port (or remaster/remake of one of the older games) to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the franchise this year.



Got exactly what I was hoping for! 

The rest of the Direct was uninspiring sans _Mario Party Superstars_. I'm excited for that!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 15, 2021)

Got news on 2 of the 4 games I was looking for: Super Monkey Ball, Breath of the Wild 2

Got some news on the 3rd a couple weeks ago: Dragon Quest 12

No news on: Mario Kart 9

Still a successful E3 in my eyes. Will be getting Mario Golf: Super Rush as well.


----------



## deana (Jun 15, 2021)

Mario Party Superstars lets goooooooo   Supports button controls and has online play talk about a dream come true!


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 15, 2021)

i'm very excited for mario party superstars!
i was quietly hoping for a new rhythm heaven game, but warioware appeared (so maybe they'll work on rhythm heaven after its release? i can pray)

i was also instantly hit with a bunch of "hey mistreil, you can play with your mii in mario golf" messages the moment they showed that, so i might have to pick that up.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Jun 15, 2021)

Very disappointing E3. I'll have to see if Bowser is playable in that new Mario Party game, and the new Monster Hunter game seems interesting. But otherwise... very bleh. 

And the new DLC character for Smash... 



Spoiler: Spoilers



I didn't even know who this character was. INCREDIBLY lackluster entry; we've already got three nearly identical fighting game characters in Smash at this point, who barely anybody plays as. I expected more from E3. The only highlight was watching him throw Min-Min off a cliff.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 15, 2021)

This is the worst direct I've ever seen, and it's even worst considering it's an E3 direct. To me this direct was way too focused on mature and dark games, definitely not what I like Nintendo for.
I was really hoping for some MK9 news but I wasn't like extremely disappointed that we didn't get any, but you know, it's E3 so why not!
However I was CERTAIN that we were going to be having a huge ACNH update considering it's been almost a year since we last got a REAL update. I'm really shocked that they skipped AC like that.
I'm not even happy about BOTW 2, that direct as a whole was just bad. And the Zelda DLCs and G&Ws are just here to make more money, which I hate even more.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2021)

sounds like the usual nintendo e3 experience


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2021)

that nh dlc reveal was hypeeee af holy **** theres something for everyone


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 15, 2021)

Omg I'm so excited for Mario Party Superstars you have no idea!  It has everything I was hoping that was in Super Mario Party!

Old nostalgic bards are back! Old minigames are back in HD! 1-10 dice are finally back!!!! 20 turn games as the default are back! NO MORE ALLY SPACES!!! I hope I didn't see any in the trailer at least, believe me I spent a lot of time analyzing every space 

I'm so incredibly excited about this game and to play with my friends online that I rarely get to see!  

Apart from Mario Party, I'm also really hype for SMT5 game!  Probably not a game most people think I like haha, but I really like the combat system in that game!  Its a lot of fun!  

AND FINALLY SOME BOTW2 GAMEPLAY AND IT LOOKS SO GOOD!!!!

Best Part of E3 so far for me for sure! 

Sad that we didn't get a new Mario Kart game but its ok, one day...


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 15, 2021)

I think it was pretty good, would definitely consider it the best from this year's E3 haha. There's a few games I liked.

Metroid Dread, Shin Megami Tensei V, and Warioware Get it Together. A bit more BoTW2 info too.

I have no interest in Smash DLC, so I don't have much of an opinion on the new fighter. Just a funny thought, soon enough people will stop complaining about more swordsmen and will be complaining about more punch-men haha.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm happy with that Direct, with the main highlight for me being Metroid Dread. Like, it's finally happening! I'm like actually amazed given how we have heard rumours about it for over a decade, yet it's never seen the light of day until now! I'm really excited for it, really happy that we're _finally_ getting another Metroid game (on top of Metroid Prime 4 which will hopefully be a 2022 release). It's definitely going to be a Day 1 purchase for me.

As for some other highlights from that Direct for me:

 Mario Party Superstars (TBTWC has definitely made me want to pick this up. It's really nice that you're able to save in the middle of an online game, which would've been really helpful during some TBTWC sessions, lol)
 WarioWare: Get It Together (yesssssssss, I love the WarioWare series and can't wait to get this one)
 Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp (I loved Advance Wars 1 and 2! While I'm not sure I'll get the remake just yet, I'm still super happy this series is finally getting a chance again after so long without a game)
 Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania (Seen it leaked before the Direct, but still interested in the game)
 BotW2 (Finally! More footage of the game! Hype!)
 Mario Golf: Super Rush (Honorable mention as I was already looking forward to it after the last Direct, lol)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 15, 2021)

Its really not that surprising that pokemon and splatoon werent mentioned. Overall this was better than the last direct and e3 2019 imo. Nothing has me raving in my seat but if thats the reaction u were expecting to have then ur standards are way too high. Not saying that ur not allowed to be disappointed tho.
Feels bad for new horizons fans. Idk the last time the game was updated lol. It just makes me dislike the game more than i already do. Mario kart and a new kirby game wouldve been cool
The tekken crossover surprised me since we have 3(?) fighting game dudebros already. I dont think its an amazing pick (i dont mind the pick also whoops i made a stupid typo that i missed for hours) and im also surprised that chat wasnt groaning about it.
Warioware, smt v, fatal frame and mario party are the ones im the most excited for from the top of my head. Also monkey ball and advance wars. Its a big deal that advance wars has made a return, its a franchise that has been considered dead for years. Many in chat were writing it off as a ****ty indie game lmao. Days of ruin remaster when


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2021)

LoyalDragonfly said:


> And the new DLC character for Smash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imagine pretending TEKKEN isn't one of the most prominent fighting game franchises in video game history and undeserving to be a series rep in another fighting game because of a lack of personal experience with

this would be like complaining about about a future halo game featuring a doomguy skin for multiplayer or whatever, because "I never played doom or know anything about it"


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 15, 2021)

No Pokémon news


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

It was pretty uneventful for me. I think it shows how much I don't really care playing most of the games that were shown lol. The only thing that interested me was the new character reveal for Smash Bros. (ngl, I never played Tekken so I don't have an attachment to the series, but it's fine either way) and some more footage for BotW 2.

At this point, expecting game delays should be normal by now. It takes a lot of time to develop games compared to a few decades ago so I'm not irked that the release date got pushed to 2022. Some people weren't impressed with the reveal which is understandable since it was two years ago the last time they showed game footage. I'm personally satisfied with what we've seen so far.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 15, 2021)

I actually wasn't that far off, although I was indeed expecting some Splatoon news. Guess they're saving those for September.

BOTW2 being only 2022 seems to point towards a Fall/Holidays release date instead of early 2022. The year is gonna start with Splatoon 3 and Pokémon Legends, so I guess it makes sense.

WarioWare and Advance Wars were nice surprises. I love WW and this one looks cool, I'm happy. Never had the chance to try AW on the GBA, maybe I'll try it sometime. Cool to see it being revived for one last chance.

Metroid Dread looks nice, another franchise I never really got into before. Since I loved Hollow Knight, I may buy the original half of the Metroidvania genre.


Overall, cool enough. I'm not interested on some games like Shin Megami Tensei, but I know they have fans and hope they are happy.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm happy to finally have a release date for Shin Megami Tensei V. The English trailer they showed was kind of bleh and I feel like more people who aren't familiar with the series might've found it more intriguing if they showcased the same scenes and gameplay they featured in the *Japanese trailer*, but hey, it is what it is.

I'm also interested in Mario Party Superstars. I'm more of a classic Mario Party person, though lately I've been feeling tempted to get Super Mario Party since a friend of mine owns it and because watching people play it during The Bell Tree World Championships last month. Maybe I'll get both?

As far as Kazuya is concerned, while I enjoy playing Tekken, he's not really a character that I've ever really felt compelled to play as all that much. That said, when considering Tekken representatives in Smash Bros., it was probably always going to be either Heihachi, Kazuya, or Jin, and Heihachi is already represented as a Mii costume, so I guess it makes sense. Not that excited about him personally, but it's nice to see a Tekken character added and what always matters for me is whether a character is fun to play. If I can get into his playstyle then I'll be content, and if not then that's fine too, since other people will probably be happy with him.

Unsure what to do regarding Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp. I've been sort of interested in picking it up since it's available on the Wii U eShop. I'm not really a person who's too invested in pretty graphics and it would be drastically less expensive to just get the classic game. That said, this new remaster is probably better in regards to futureproofing.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the E3 Direct.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 15, 2021)

Will definitely buy:
*Mario Party Superstars:* Peach's Birthday Cake board looks amazing and so detailed! The colors and textures are perfect. This is like "Mario Party: The Top 100", but done properly  It'll be fun to revisit the classic mini games with the newer graphics and larger character list!!

*Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania:* Been playing Monkey Ball since around when it first came out and this is so exciting! The art style of the characters and colors of the new Super Monkey Ball is cute, but the newer games lacked what made the original games challenging. So it'll be cool to have the updated graphics mix with the hit older games!

*WarioWare: *The co-op is gonna be awesome for sure! I've only played WarioWare: Mega Party Games because I didn't like the system of passing around the Wii remote for Smooth Moves. Passing around a remote for minigames that last 3-5 seconds was not a good idea.

(also will be getting Breath of the Wild 2 and Mario Golf, but we already knew about those!)

 Might check out:
*Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin:* Turn based gameplay isn't my most favorite, but I might play it since the scenery and character designs look great!

*Metroid Dread: *Never played a Metroid game, but the suspenseful gameplay and enemy designs look interesting

 Disappointed about:
- Still no big updates for New Horizons
- No console Mario Kart title has been released since 2014. I'm not counting the Switch version since it's a Wii-U port with added content.
- I would've preferred a different Smash fighter. I don't mind if others enjoy him, just I would've personally preferred a different character!


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 15, 2021)

Disappointed there was no news on Pokemon, ACNH or Bayonetta, but I'm actually stoked we got to see BotW 2 in action! Looks even better than the first game, and that's just based on visuals alone.

I'm also excited for Super Monkey Ball surprisingly, I used to play that game on GC all the time as a kid, so I'm glad it's being ported.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

Even though there was nothing new about NH, I’m excited about the new mario party! i’ve been itching to play the old ones but my sister sold them all back in high school without my permission :/. It’d be great if maybe we could download the old classic games (if they came as dlc or bonus content with the new version); I am very excited though about some old mini games appearing. Bumper balls, shy guy says, a cake making one that made me want to eat it even though I hate cake, etc. I used to get blisters playing the old mini games. I missed them so much!


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2021)

this was my first e3 and uh. i’ve got some thoughts lol. i’m not really that big on video games and only like a select few, so i didn’t go into this expecting a whole lot. i was mainly just hoping for news on _new horizons_ or _tomodachi life_ but oh well . i gotta say though, _two point campus_ looks kind of neat! i’ve never played the hospital one but i’m a sucker for business simulators. plus, it’d be nice to have something new to play. 

_mario party superstars_ looks awesome, too! i’ve been dying to try out smp after seeing it during tbtwc so nintendo might as well just take my wallet at this point lol. overall, today was definitely a bit underwhelming but it wasn’t all bad. ^_^


Spoiler: also...



the yoshi bullying continues.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2021)

Hmm… no ACNH update news and no Genshin Impact release date news… but there WAS the Kazuya reveal, and that was the _only _thing I enjoyed from the presentation.  I’ve always been pretty good with Ryu and Little Mac, so I’m excited to see how good I can be with Kazuya.

Overall I give the Nintendo E3 Direct a C-, barely passing grade.  There was some pretty cool stuff in it for fans of Metroid, SMT, LoZ, and Danganronpa, but otherwise it wasn’t that good…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 16, 2021)

Well despite the huge loss with no ACHN update the rest of the Nintendo E3 Direct was pretty great. We got Mario Party SuperStar which is really cool how they are bringing back all the classic board games from N64 and its going to have online play (thank god because they really neglected that with Super Mario Party until it was added in 2021), and also you can save you process mid game with friends. 

Also there is that new Metroid game called Metroid Dread. Now I never played Metroid before but, I might give this a shot since I heard so many good things about the Metroid series. At least they acknowledged Metroid Prime 4 so its not forgotten but they are still working really hard on it. 

Finally, we got some footage of Breath of the Wild 2. Now I did play the first BOWT game as my first Zelda game (yeah shocking I never played a single Zelda before) and I never finished it since It was one of those games where I got lost and I didn't know what to do, so I just never finished it. Might get back into it after seeing this. Not sure whats going on and I am not a Zelda fan, but it does look interesting. 

So overall even though I mentioned that there was no Animal Crossing update which really bummed me out, the rest of the E3 Direct for Nintendo was really great. I would rate this a 7.5/10


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jun 21, 2021)

is it just me or was Nintendo's the only decent E3 conference this year We got a Shin Megami Tensei V trailer and a November release date. It was even showcased on Nintendo Treehouse (the game looks amazing but wow is that UI ugly and cluttered).  I'm satisfied ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Loriii (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm only interested in Mario+Rabbids: Sparks of Hope. Played the first game a ton of times until I got 100%. I wasn't impressed with the BOTW 2 teaser. It doesn't feel like a whole new game to me, based from what they've shown. More like a "dlc" haha. The rest were meh.


----------

